
ReactOS 0.4.3 Released - jeditobe
https://reactos.org/project-news/reactos-043-released
======
orionblastar
Actually, they are trying to be like the Windows XP/2003 base and not the
newer Windows. It is because Microsoft makes their APIs secret and
undocumented in modern Windows and over time people figure them out.

ReactOS shares code with WINE to run Windows apps, the older the better. 64
bit Windows can't run 16-bit apps and that is what NTVDM does for ReactOS
running 16-bit DOS and 16-bit Windows programs.

ReactOS has a small memory footprint of about 48M of RAM or so, because it
doesn't have services for it like BITS etc and just runs Windows Apps and
Drivers. So it is better for older PCs to run on because of the small memory
footprint.

I have donated to ReactOS, HakuOS, and AROS before because I want to see them
get ready for consumers to use them as an alternative to Windows that isn't
Linux. ReactOS is a Windows alternative, HakuOS is a BeOS alternative, AROS is
an AmigaOS alternative. It is a chicken and egg situation where people don't
want to develop for it or support it until it has good enough apps for it that
can surf the Internet, do Office documents, etc like Windows can.

~~~
petecox
ReactOS runs Win16 in 64 bit mode?!

Good to know if I get around to exporting some of my late father's musical
compositions from software dating from the Win 3.x era once I no longer have
an XP installation.

~~~
orionblastar
ReactOS is only 32 bits I think, I might be mistaken. NTVDM is a virtual 16
bit machine so if ReactOS was in 64 bit mode NTVDM would run 16 bit programs.

------
lnternet
> improvements to ReactOS' implementation of NTVDM has seen several more DOS-
> era games now running successfully. Strategy fans in particular should enjoy
> a trip down memory lane with the likes of Age of Empires and Command &
> Conquer.

Isn't Age of Empires a Win32 game? (Its system requirements are "Win 95 or Win
NT 4.0 with Service Pack 3".) Why would it need the NTVDM to run?

~~~
jeditobe
it does not need. But some fixes were made fot this game too.

------
AsyncAwait
I remember reading about ReactOS like 10 years ago in a _paper_ computer
magazine, I wish alternative OS implementations like ReactOS and Haiku would
get more exposure.

------
Roritharr
I love the effort of ReactOS. I really hope they ever reach 1.0

------
qwertyuiop924
Wow. I mean, jeez.

At this rate, one day I will be able to run Rainbow 6 Rogue Spear and Deus Ex
on ReactOS.

I did not say that day was anywhere near now.

~~~
lima
I'm impressed that they managed to get _Blender_ working:

[https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/14095/bl...](https://reactos.org/sites/default/files/imagepicker/14095/blender.png)

Wow. Firefox, too.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
That is impressive. I don't care about it quite as much though, because that's
OS.

~~~
mosselman
"Because that's OS"? What do you mean? In this context it is quite ambiguous
since it can't mean Operating System. I chuckled when I thought you could mean
'Old Shit':

I don't care that you can run Rainbow 6 and Deus Ex, that is old shit, can it
run the latest Call of Duty?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
It's Open Source. I don't need windows to run it.

~~~
mosselman
Haha ok yes, that makes more sense ;)

------
secfirstmd
Part of me wishes ReactOS was a basis for TAILS. I like TAILS but a lot more
normal non-techies could use it if it was more a more windows friendly
transition.

~~~
beojan
ReactOS isn't particularly friendly to Windows users. You would be better off
with something like LXDE.

------
jxy
Site certificate issuer's certificate has been revoked?

~~~
FreeFull
Firefox claims it's a valid certificate. Are you using Chrome?

~~~
jxy
I'm using Safari. It says, for the GlobalSign Domain Validation CA - SHA256 -
G2,

    
    
        This certificate has been revoked
    

Both Chrome and Firefox work fine. How should I troubleshoot this problem?

------
israrkhan
ReactOS used to be a free and opensource alternative to Windows, with binary
compatibility. It is an excellent project from technical point of view.
However I am no longer sure about its utility.

windows 10 is last version of windows (continuously updated like a service),
and free for most users. This takes away one of the advantage (free) of
ReactOS. Microsoft may well opensource windows, before they catch up and hence
taking away second advantage.

~~~
Nomentatus
Windows 10 just cost me $200, on a new computer. This after a different copy
of Windows 10 killed my previous computer motherboard dead during a forced
reinstall due to an incompatibility between Windows 7 and Windows 10 (the HD
was accessed by Windows 7 on another computer, after still other Windows 10
problems that began the whole debacle.) So that's one computer and $200 that
Windows 10 has cost me, lately.

~~~
Grazester
"This after a different copy of Windows 10 killed my previous computer
motherboard dead during a forced "

Wow, that's quite a claim!

~~~
Nomentatus
I had a lot of problems after Windows 10 took over, but finally, an accidental
unplugging during a Win 10 reinstall killed the motherboard. Not likely a
coincidence, not something I'd have been doing except for numberless problems.

